# Wie schätzt Ihr die Schwierigkeit der Nordend-Instanzen ein?



## Shadaim (25. November 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir regelmäßig in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, welche Erfahrungen Ihr in den neuen Gruppen-Instanzen Nordends gemacht habt: Sind die Instanzen zu schwer oder zu einfach? 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Maine- (25. November 2008)

first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nene scherz


also ich finde die instanzen weder zu schwer noch zu leicht der spaß ist das.. was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoti82 (25. November 2008)

schwierigkeits grad is angemessen weder zu schwer als zu leicht. und die inis machen mega fun besonders die instanzen in der drachenöde.


----------



## Darthmuetze (25. November 2008)

Also die Instanzen die ich bis jezt besucht habe( bin lvl 72),  sind alle optisch wunderschön gestaltet bieten aber keine wirkliche spielerische herrausvorderung.Das wird sich bestimmt in dem heroischen modus ändern. 

Schön finde ich auch das die instanzen kurz und knapp gehalten wurden, kein langes trashgruppen klopfen von boss zu boss. dafür daumen hoch!

ich freue mich schon auf die weiteren instanzen die ich aud meinem weg zu lvl 80 noch besuchen werde.

mfg


----------



## Kujon (25. November 2008)

die bisherigen inis fand ich sehr einfach, dafür bieten sie einiges an originalität und schönem design. die bosskämpfe sind teilweise richtig gut durchdacht, mit einigen speziellen fähigkeiten, die mich ziemlich verblüfft haben^^ da war blizzard so richtig kreativ, muss ich zugeben. dickes lob!

muss gestehen, ich hätte es gern etwas schwerer, aber für das gibt es ja den hero-modus ;-)


----------



## Zachrid (25. November 2008)

Ich kann nur von den normalen Instanzen reden, die sind deutlich einfacher als in BC. Das muss nicht schlechtes sein, denn in die normalen Instanzen unter Level 80 geht man im vergleich eher selten. Allerdings würde mich interessieren wie der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Heroics aussieht, wenn ich mich an den Beginn von BC erinnere war der ja beachtlich...

Wenn die Heroics allerdings auch auf dem Niveau von "Ende BC" sind muss ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht verstehe wieso Blizzard von seiner Strategie Raid und Heroic-Instanzen im Laufe der Zeit zu nerfen und jedem zugänglich zu machen weg geht, das hat bisher gut geklappt.

Nebenbei hat im Bereich "Originalität " 'Violet Hold' recht enttäuscht.


----------



## Qonix (25. November 2008)

Ich war gestern mit einer Randomgruppe den 25er Boss unter dem Drachentempel in der Drachenöde killen. Das wäre damals bei Gruul oder Maggi nie möglich gewesen.

Die normalen Instanzen waren waren so einfach das man als 77er die 80er Inis locker machen konnten. Die Heroics sind schon etwas anspruchsvoller aber bei einem eingespielten Team immer noch sehr leicht zu schaffen. Der Oculus war bis jetzt die einzige Instanz wo wir ein paar mal beim Endboss gewipte sind biss die Taktik stimmte. Als man dann aber wusste wie ging es dann doch recht schnell.


----------



## Kaladial (25. November 2008)

naja es kommt drauf an wie man die inis geht... und welche ... 

also die inis von 70-80 sind auf normal recht einfach 
auf hero gibts es schon nen paar die net so einfach sind ... 
ankahet auf hero is echt net einfach ... 
und die violete festung auf hero ist zumindestens herrausvordernt.. 

naxx ist ne sache für sich... der spinnenflügel is n witz der rest wird dann schon arg knackig ... 
und ich bin mit grps unterwegs mit denen ich sw geraidet hab ... also equip passt bei uns eigentlich ...


----------



## Mäuserich (25. November 2008)

Die normal-Inis sind von der Schwierigkeit her ein Witz, wir sind eigendlich alle Inis ca. 3 Lvl früher als empfolen angegangen und haben trotzdem alle Trash-Gruppen weggebombt...

Allerdings muss ich sagen das die Bosse mit viel Liebe gestaltet sind. Die vielen Abwechslungsreichen Phasen die einige Bosse haben sind für 5er Gruppen wirklich grossartig! Vor allem der Endboss in Ahn'Karhet macht enorm viel Laune.

Die heroics die ich bislang angetestet hab waren sehr variabel, z.B. Hallen des Steins war ziemlich herausvordernd.

Alles in allem: die meisten Inis zu leicht aber schön designt.


----------



## Xelyna (25. November 2008)

Ich find sie lächerlich was den Schwiriegkeitsgrad angeht :<


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (25. November 2008)

Ich Finde das, das man die trash-gruppen super schnell down hat, und der weg zu den Bossen ist auch auf jedenfall verkürzt wurden. Z.B. Halle der Blitze, da braucht man 3 minuten bis zum ersten Boss,weiter 10minuten bis zum zweiten boss und wieser 10 minuten bis zum Endboss. Wenn man bedenkt wie lang das bei ner Normalen Burning Crusade Instanz gedauert hat zum ersten Boss zu kommen^^.  

Wie gesagt die trash-gruppen sind sehr schnell besiegt und bei manchen Bossen (was mir persönlich sehr gefällt) muss man ein bischen überlegen wie man ihn angeht.


----------



## Butt999 (25. November 2008)

also ich finde die Instanz ein stück zu leicht das liegt eigentlich an den haubtbossen die add gruppen sind eigentlich ok nur die bosse könne irgendwie nicht viel nur einfach hauen das is irgendwie zuwenig im gegensatz zu BC aber schön sind sie gemacht das muss man blizzard lassen.


----------



## Gigogagagigo (25. November 2008)

Ich bin mit den Instanzen eigentlich recht zufrieden! Sie erfüllen genau meine nonhero-Erwartungen.

Kurz und knackig - vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache - , aber damit bin ich schon zufrieden.
Besonders die Bosse wurden liebevoll entworfen und bieten viel Abwechslung zu den doch kurz gefassten Trashgruppenabschnitten.

Auch sollte es für jeden möglich sein, sich diese Instanzen anzuschauen, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

Negativ anzumerken wäre hier nur noch, dass die Gegner mit der richtigen Taktik leicht anzupacken sind.
Dennoch halte ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad gerade für angemessen und kann mich daher vollends zufrieden geben.


----------



## xDeadherox (25. November 2008)

Also finde die meisten schon sehr einfach und Besonderes können die gegner auch net.Also enn man t4-t5 anhat sind die Inis sehr einfach und ab T6 killste die mobs in 5sek

Edit: (kenne erst Nexus,Utgarde,Azjol,Alte Königreiche und die wo man beim letzten Boss zum Skellet wird)


----------



## René93 (25. November 2008)

Ich alte es für angemessen. Wenn ich mir so überlege wie lange wir im Schattenlabyrinth an Vorpal gewiped sind kommen mir diese Instanzen angemessen genug vor. Leute die nie PvE gemacht haben, haben auch eine Chance und ich meine: Es tut ja keinem weh oder?


----------



## Torrance (25. November 2008)

Ich finde sie zueinfach und zu kurz. Ich meine, will zwar nicht 6-7 Stunden drin verbringen, wenn es nicht sein muss, aber die "Level"-Instanzen unter eine Stunde find ich schon recht kurz. Macht mir weniger Spass als bei BC am Anfang.

Ich hoffe, das die 10er Instanzen da ein wenig "spannender" sind. 

So Long


----------



## Shurkien (25. November 2008)

Weder die Raids noch die Hero noch die Normalen Instanzen sind auchnur ein bisschen Anspruchsvoll..
Das ist einfach lächerlich, ich hab zwar BC gehasst aber ich vrmisse die Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornbearer (25. November 2008)

Ich kenne die  Instanzen bisher nur auf normal, und da sind sie relativ einfach. Aber zum Wochenende werde ich 80, und dann wird geschaut, ob die Instanzen auf Hero immer noch so leicht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CP9 (25. November 2008)

hiho

also ich muss sagen das ich die inis sehr schön finde, da man pro run ca. 30-45 min braucht. das ist sehr angenehm da man so mehrere an einem tag machen kann und schneller an seine benötigten items kommt.


----------



## Aîm (25. November 2008)

leider gibt es kein mittelding zwischen 2 und 3, denn das hätte es im moment perfekt getroffen.
ich habe vorsichtshalber mal auf zu leicht gedrückt, auch wenn es das nicht ganz trifft.

mfg,
Aîm


----------



## Ronack (25. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich habe alle normal und hero fast durch, Also die 5 man inzen sind alle auf normal lachhaft sehen richtig gut aus aber sonst nichts.Und hero mhmm naja so ab und zu sind schon par dabei wo man aufpassen muss.
Ab 10 mann raid normal jo geht so. 25 mann hero raid ist ok macht fun. so ist meine meinung.


----------



## Rasgaar (25. November 2008)

Kenne erst die ersten paar inis bis Nexus (also Level 74er Inis).
Fand auch das sie vom Schwierigkeitsgrad eigentlich relativ easy wären, war aber meist als DD dabei.
Bis ich mal Utgarde in Vergelterskillung getankt habe. Ich meine, Tankequip ist ZA und höhertauglich (T4+) und der Endboss hat mich regelrecht zerlegt....
Hab leider vergessen zu gucken wie der Heiler equipt war, aber bis zum Endboss hat er eigentlich ziemlich souverän geheilt.

Und ja, ich bin dem Zerkracher / Dunklen Zerkracher immer aus dem Weg....


----------



## Zorkal (25. November 2008)

Ist mir alles viel zu leicht.Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wäre gegen Ende einer Expansion angemessen aber nicht eine Woche nach dem Release


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. November 2008)

Also ich find die inis wirklich sauleicht, das einzige schwere was ich bisher erlebt habe war der Nexus, dieser arkan Boss typ, das lag aber daran das ich(der tank) auf furor geskillt bin und der heiler eine eule war xD von daher würd ich auch sagen, viel zu leicht Blizzard.DA MUSS NOCH WAS KOMMEN!


----------



## Luren (25. November 2008)

Nordend finde ich zu einfach wie in der scherbenwelt.
da gb es ja noch die alten Talente und die Inis find ich auch zu einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Musch Potter (25. November 2008)

Die Innis an sich sind echt wunderschön, aber viel zu leicht für die Spieler die in Bc was erreicht haben.
Ich kann verstehen dass Blizzard auch was für die gelegenheitsspieler macht aber:
*Die Innis viel zu leicht gestalten
*Die Raids so leicht das man als frischer 80er schon direkt rein kann
*und T7 Teile beim Vendor für Heromarken anbieten??

ich finde ein bisschen zu weit ist Blizz da schon gegangen...

Ps: Ich hoffe allerdings das die Raids die noch mit Patches eingefürt werden schwieriger wird denn:
WER NICHT WIPED KÄMPFT NICHT AM LIMIT!!!!^^






liebe grüße Musch


----------



## Shacko (25. November 2008)

Also ich finde die instanzen gut so weder zu schwer noch zu leicht also spaß ist da und man muss staunen was da so von der grafik her und von der umgeben her in den instanzen drin ist ich sag nur RESPEKT!


----------



## Gatar (25. November 2008)

naja, die meisten schafft man auch beim ersten Versuch ohne wipe, auch wenn man noch nie drin war, aber hey, was solls? das heißt ja nicht, dass sie zu leicht sind, solange es Spaß macht!


----------



## Stofftier89 (25. November 2008)

Also ich war bisher in Jeder normalen ini von 70-80 und ich finde bei fast 80% der inis braucht man nedeinmal eine Taktik, da muss der heiler nur nen bissel auf zack sein und sonst nix, die einzigsten bosse/inis wo ich mir dacht hmm joa das ist schon was anspruchsvoller, war HDZ 4 und Occolus vllt auch noch Turm der rest war einfach nur öde, und nicht einmal Equipmentabhängig (ich war mal wärend nem Bosskampf einfach 1-2 mins Afk, hatte das in der Grp geschrieben, nur die hatten mal wieder nicht zugehört, und somit nicht bemerkt das der Heiler afk war), als ich wieder gekommen bin war der Boss auf 20% und keiner tot

was mich Freuen würde, wäre wenn die normalen inis mal was schwerer würden, werden die Epic´s auch ned den Gimps unter uns hinterher geworfen!


----------



## Darkfire936 (25. November 2008)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur den Nexus gesehen und dann doch einen Todesritter erstellt der zu meinem Main Charachter wurde.Deswegen kann ich da noch nicht wirklich viel drüber sagen.Habe aber mal weder zu schwer noch zu leicht gewählt


----------



## Serenas (25. November 2008)

Ich bin als Heiler nur mit durchschnittlichen Gegenständen ausgerüstet.
Dabei ist die Schwierigkeit der Inis in Ordnung, wenn eine Gruppe relativ gut zusammen arbeitet wird diese
schnell und erfolgreich gemeistert.
Bei weniger guten Gruppen sind ein paar Wipes vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Devilyn (25. November 2008)

hatte bisher keine herausforderung mit meinem tank^^

naja arg langweilig^^ schaut zwa schick wars aber auch

werde mich ende des monats dann doch moria zu wenden^^


----------



## cazimir (25. November 2008)

Ja sie sind für mich einfach, das liegt aber nicht an der Instanz an sich, sondern daran, dass die Leute mit denen ich da rein gehe, T6 und Co. haben, was den LvL 80 Equip entspricht. 

Die Instanzen aus BC wären auch extrem einfach gewesen, wenn wir mit lvl 60 T4 gehabt hätten.

Gehe ich vom normalen Spieler aus, oder von nem grünen Twink, finde ich alle Instanzen bis lvl 80 angemessen.


----------



## Bonanca (25. November 2008)

ich find einfach zu einfach


----------



## MrFlix (25. November 2008)

Wären die Instanzen am Anfang von BC nicht so massivst Verbugged gewesen würde hier kein Schwein rumheulen von wegen das alles zu einfach ist.


----------



## rushrage (25. November 2008)

da ich nur einen 72er warlock mit damals T6fähigem pve equip habe und keinen grün-blauen twink zum vergleich, muss ich sagen:
viel zu einfach

allerdings finde ich die instanzen die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe super designt und die bossfights machen echt was her. die verkürzten trashwege sind zwar angenehm aber bei einem gleichzeitig zu einfachen boss fehlt da der nervenkitzel.


----------



## Lothron-Other (25. November 2008)

War bis jetzt nur mit Randoms drin da ging es eingendlich so, wenn man da mit einer guten und eingespielten Truppe rein geht wird eigendlich in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Garnalem (25. November 2008)

Ich finde, dass man das so pauschal gar nicht beurteilen kann, denn es kommt darauf an, mit wem man reingeht und wie die Gruppe equiped ist. 

Ich bin T6 Holypala und mit Mitgliedern aus meiner Gilde bin ich durch die Inis nur so gerauscht, auch wenn ich teilweise noch zu low war. Mit Random-Mitgliedern hingegen war es fast eine Katastrophe. Man merkt schon, wenn die Spieler kaum Gruppenerfahrung haben, ihre Klasse nur mäßig spielen können und das Equip grün-blau (BC) ist.

Es ist halt schwierig, die Balance zu finden, denn es gibt viele Newbies, vielle Mittelklassespieler und viele gute Spieler und die muss man alle bedienen. Darum gibt es ja die Inis auch auf Hero und es gibt bestimmte Erfolge, die für besonders gute Spieler gedacht sind. 

Die Inis finde ich sehr gelungen, den Schwierigkeitsgrad ausgewogen (wenn man die Bandbreite der Spieler betrachtet) und es wurde schon darauf geachtet, dass bestimmte Bosse nicht zu leicht sind z. B. Endboss im Nexus. Wer sich nicht bewegt hat verloren.


----------



## wuschel21 (25. November 2008)

Also ich mit meinem char im mom 77 find die innis optisch genial lob an blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedoch find ich sie zu leicht einzige ausnahme für mich ist Das Ausmertzen von Stratholme. Mein freund lvl 80mag hat mir folgendes gesagt:
Die innis bis lvl 77 sind eig recht leicht schwer wirds ab Strat Hdz4,Ocolus Naxx war für ihn ein kinderspiel sind da auch mal durch nur auf hero findet er naxx recht schwer Ocolus und Stratholme dagegen wären für ihn auf hero nur lol. Ich selbst finde das man Naxx 10 etwas schwerer machen solte halt so die alten naxx zeiten von 60 wie bei heigan wider weniger platz als so viel weglaufmöglcihkeiten. Meine meinung ist Net zu Schwer aber schon recht leicht. Wie gesagt ab lvl 77+ naxx hero wirds schwer so ist meine meiung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Es ist ok... aber etwas schwerer hätten sie schon sein können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smylodon (25. November 2008)

Also ich hahölte die Inis auch für total angemessen, man muss bedenken dass diese Instanzen eben auch für solche Spieler gemacht wurden, die kein SuperEQ aus der Scherbenwelt haben. Und ein richtig gutes EQ aus Outland kann einem noch einige Level in Northrend nützen, egtl bis 80 durch.

Das ist jedenfalls meien Beobachtung, dass mir die Inis zwar eifnacher vorkommen, das leigt aber auch nru daran dass ich damals zu BC Start grün/blau equipped war. Und für solche sollten die Inis eben auch spielbar sein.


----------



## Néstron15 (25. November 2008)

Man muss halt immer bedenken das leute nich gleich full epic equipt nach nordend kommen und daran wird die schwierigkeit gemessen so find ich es auch richtig.
Bei der Gestaltung der inis hat Blizzard auch gute Arbeit geleistet also genau richtig


----------



## Zewo (25. November 2008)

naja also wenn man mit 2 72 schon Feste Drak'Tharon durch macht( keiner war über 77) und den endboss zu 4. down bekommt, find ich das ne bisschen zu leicht^^ 
p.s das eq war reines nordend eq


----------



## inv.zib (25. November 2008)

ich finde sich bisher einfach viel zu leicht, in azjol nerub zb. rennt man im prinzip einfach nur durch.

ich finde es ein wenig schade und wenn ich nur davon höre, dass nax keine große herausforderung seie ist meine lust aufs raiden auch eher im keller.


----------



## Frankx (25. November 2008)

Für Leute die Kein T6 Ist das spiel wie es sein sollte eine leichte herausforderung  mir gefällts bin zwar erst 75 aber mein Tank Pala chillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wette die leute die sagen öööhh zu einfach warn sicher full t6   Leute wie war es denn mit t3 und scherbenwelt? also Backen Halten Setzten!


----------



## Kildran (25. November 2008)

also ehrlich gesagt finde ich die instanzen richtig schön gemacht vom design her aber was die restliche instanz angeht ...naja is zwar gut das man kaum noch cc braucht und ich finde sie eigenthlich angemessen zum lvln  aber ihr werdet es kaum glauben zu kurz ^^ 

is ganz gut wenn man wenig zeit hat aber ich finde sie sollten wieder riesige instanzen einbauen net viele aber ein paar 

wenn ich so an brd zurrück denke bevor es so leicht gemacht wurde denke ich an spaß pur ,nächtelang instanzen gehen ,mal ehrlich dabei habe ich die meisten leute kennengelernt mit denen ich seit jahren zusammen spiele und das is auch der hauptgrund warum ich an WoW so gebunden bin  ,in den neuen instanzen und am ende von bc war das nurnoch hallo ....fertig tschüss  

30 mins druchgerusht ,keine schwierigkeiten gehabt ,mal ehrlich wem macht das spaß ? 

in den neuen instanzen is das noch net so stark spürbar ich denke das is auch gut so weil immoment ist das eqq ja noch gut ,des wird ja automatisch schwerer wenn die grün equippten leute in die innis gehen ,aber bitte blizz nerf die instanzen nicht wieder !


----------



## m0rg0th (25. November 2008)

Ich war noch nicht in so vielen Instanzen, aber schwer fand ich die nicht. Okay, wir habens trotzdem geschafft, beim ein oder anderen ersten Mal zu wipen *g* aber nachdem wir dann wussten, wie's geht, war's überhaupt kein Problem mehr. Hatte bis jetzt keine Lust mehr, ein zweites Mal in eine Instanz zu gehen, weil's nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung ist :/


----------



## Xsp (25. November 2008)

Weder zu leicht noch zu schwer...
Bei ein Paar Bossen häng es manchmal wipen aber dann liegt er.
Machen auf jeden fall mehr spaß als die BC inzen.

@m0rg0th
Denk immer drann, solange du nicht 80 bis sind das wertvoll Ep! *fg*


----------



## Lothus90 (25. November 2008)

meiner meinung nach sind die inis viel zu leicht . ich bin letztens (bin lvl 72 tank pala ) ohne probleme durch violette festung mit ner grp in meinem lvl bereich ... burg utgard hab ich schol auf lvl 71 mit nur 4 man gecleart ... da muss meiner meinung nach was dran gedreht werden so macht das doch keinen spass mehr ... hoffe aber das der endcontent wenigstens einigermaßen angepasster ist !!!


----------



## Frankx (25. November 2008)

Lothus90 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sind die inis viel zu leicht . ich bin letztens (bin lvl 72 tank pala ) ohne probleme durch violette festung mit ner grp in meinem lvl bereich ... burg utgard hab ich schol auf lvl 71 mit nur 4 man gecleart ... da muss meiner meinung nach was dran gedreht werden so macht das doch keinen spass mehr ... hoffe aber das der endcontent wenigstens einigermaßen angepasster ist !!!




Lass mich raten Full T6?
denn mit Grün Blauen BC eq würdeste anders Denken!


----------



## Kennyxd (25. November 2008)

mit gutem epischen lv70 equip zu leicht, aber sonst genau richtig


----------



## Bengram (25. November 2008)

Auf normal sind die Instanzen schön anzusehen und auf heroisch auch herausfordernd. Passt alles so wie es ist.


----------



## Almasor (25. November 2008)

Also ich finde die Inzen so gut wie sie sind........und um auf die extrem Raidgilden zu kommen: Was erwarten die wenn sie in der Beta schon alles durcharbeiten? Egal wie schwer etwas ist, irgendwann schafft man es.....so weit sind die dann ja in der Beta schon.......wenn die Erweiterung dann kommt müssen se nur kurz auf 80 "suchten", sich dann einen Tag freinehmen und voila: aller Content gecleart und dann whinen das es zu leicht ist.
Sry, aber das war mein erster Gedanke dabei.


----------



## KungFu (25. November 2008)

ich sage auch Weder zuschwer noch zuleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (25. November 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> ...und ich meine: Es tut ja keinem weh oder?



nuja das isses ja gerade. mag zwar irgendwie komisch klingen aber wenn man ohne plan von irgendwelche taktik einfach nur durch die instanzen durchrushen kann ohne irgendwann mal zu sterben machts doch keinen spaß mehr. gilt nicht für alle instanzen aber schon für recht viele von denen die ich gesehn hab. (das wärn utgarde, nexus, azjol-nerub, ahn'kahet, draktharon und die violette festung)
vllt liegts auch daran dass ich das ganze nicht mit randomgruppen angehe aber irgendwo kann man es auch übertreiben.

das betrifft allerdings nur den schwierigkeitsgrad.
das design ist weitesgehend gelungen und der gesichtslose am ende von ahn'kahet war unglaublich lustig als wir den zum ersten mal gemacht haben. daher wird der wenig fordernde schwierigkeitsgrad auch wieder zT wettgemacht.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (25. November 2008)

Ich war bisher leider nur in Burg - Utgarde und in Azjol Nerub, die zwei instanzen finde ich bisher angemessen.
Weder zu schwer noch zu leicht.

Burg utgarde ist eher leichter.^^


----------



## xxjo (25. November 2008)

Ich habe zwar bisher nur Burg,Nexus;an'kahet,azjol nerub,violette festung und drak'tharon gesehen
aber ich finde diese vom Design her alle sehr schön,die bosskämpfe sind (meistens)kreativ und auch taktisch ansprechend.
Das sie so kurz sind ist auch ein + punkt. Das einzigste was ich bemängeln muss ist,dass die trash gruppen,manche bosse 
und die gesamnten instanzen zu leicht sind!


----------



## Coolioo (25. November 2008)

Ich find die weder zu schwer noch zu leicht, aber immer noch leichter als in der scherbenwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flato (25. November 2008)

Also mit BT und SWP Equip ist es einfach und mit 80 gear ist es wieder easy going. 10er Naxx war auch locker mit 70er gear clear.

LG    Flat


----------



## Malarki@buffed (25. November 2008)

Generell viel zu einfach wie ich finde. Aber weniger die Heros, sondern eher Naxxramas und co. sind wirklich zu leicht geraten.


----------



## Lestad (25. November 2008)

Ich persönlich finde es auch zu langweilig, sie sind zwar schön anzusehn, aber Bosstaktiken hat man schnell raus und das ohne wipe und bin bisher noch nie in den Nonheroinis gestorben. Ganz anders ist die Sache da in den Heros. Die sind schon rect schwer mit Instanz-, Quest- und Lederverarbeutungsgear. Aber auch sicher nicht schwer mit ein wenig Epics, da die Bosse ja fast das gleiche machen wie in Nonhero und nur in einigen Heros muss man sich an neue Bosse gewöhnen, wo man die Taktik auch schnell wieder drinne hat ....


----------



## hamakawama (25. November 2008)

Negativ zuerst:

Also ich persönlich finde die Instanzen an sich zu langweilig.
Ich hab mir wesentlich mehr vorgestellt, denn wenn ich da mit einer Gruppe rein gehe, bin ich innerhalb von einer 1/4Stunde durch.
Ich finde so machen die Instanzen einfach keinen Spaß wenn man pro Bossfight grade mal höchstens 10% Leben verliert und kein Nervenkitzel dabei ist...

Positiv:

Sehr positiv finde ich allerdings die Gestalltung der Instanzen denn von den Texturen her und den Models sind diese nämlich sehr gelungen und bringen mal etwas neues.
Noch sehr positiv aufgefallen ist mir, dass es in fast jeder Instanz nun kleine Events gibt die man bestaunen kann, dennoch werden diese nach dem 3-4mal langweilig beim zuschauen...

Aber im ganzen find ich die Instanzen ganz gut, nur halt zu easy.

Mfg Hamakawama


----------



## feronius (25. November 2008)

ich finde neben dem design der innis die bosskämpfe schon anspruchsvoll, nur mit dem endboss in burg uthgarde find ich hätten sie einfacher machen sollen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (25. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich find sie lächerlich was den Schwiriegkeitsgrad angeht :<




/sign das einzige was uns davon abhält in höhere inis zu gehen ist die stufenbeschränkung


----------



## Dagnarus (25. November 2008)

Die Inis sind im gegensatz zu BC nen Witz. Gut vllt liegt es ein bisschen daran das wir da mit T5/T6 reingehen, aber bisher haben wir jede Instanz (bis auf violette festung) mit 4 Leuten geschafft.


----------



## anticipation (25. November 2008)

auf normal sind sie zu leicht...
auf heroisch werden sie dem schwierigkeitsgrad gerecht.... dennoch finde ich das instanz abhängig.
wenn ich dran denk wie es zu "bc zeiten" war...... zu dritt auf hero durch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

finde es gut wie es ist.


----------



## Atlantus (25. November 2008)

anticipation schrieb:


> auf normal sind sie zu leicht...
> auf heroisch werden sie dem schwierigkeitsgrad gerecht.... dennoch finde ich das instanz abhängig.
> wenn ich dran denk wie es zu "bc zeiten" war...... zu dritt auf hero durch....
> 
> ...


War bis jetzt nur Nerub, find die ini passent !(nicht zu low, nicht zu high)
hab leider 2faild gruppen gehabt, sind vorm 1. boss beim mobb net weiter gekommen, heute erstemal die ini geschafft.... beim 3. mal (bissel peinlich ich weiß =/, tank der aggro net halten kann <3) naja wie schon gesagt find zumindest diese ini passent !


----------



## bockert (25. November 2008)

find den schwierigkeitsgrad angemesssen. auf hero ist es mit guten 70 (bt ,sun) doch eine ecke leichter^^


----------



## Vispi (26. November 2008)

was ich bisher gesehen habe ist viel zu einfach 

ich bin allerdings auch erst 77 und hoffe ja immer noch das es mal ein bissel schwerer wird

grade als tank ist es manschmal extrem langweilig durch die Mobs zu rennen 

die bosse haben zwar fähigkeiten die manschmal etwas rein haun können, aber nach dem ersten kampf erkennt man sofort wie man diesen ausweichen kann

ich habe grade über mir gelesen das der boss in utgarde zu schwer ist ,eigentlich ist der ja  total einfach wenn man weis wie man ihn zulegen hat

man tankt inis durch wo bosse 4 level über einen liegen ohne Probleme

also für jeden der die Augen aufhält und kämpfe geübt analysiert bestehen nach dem zweiten run keinerlei schwierigkeiten mehr 

und wenn das einzige was noch schiefgehen könnte die mitspieler sind find ich das schon etwas schade 

es wurde leider so verwirkligt wie befürchtet die inis werden so einfach gemacht das man einfach nicht mehr sterben kann am trash

die boss mobs bekommen ein paar spezialangriffe die aber so genau getaktet sind das auch die leute mit ner langen leitung es irgend wann checken müssen 

das ist natürlich für spieler die auf alles in inis achten und sofort nen taktischen kampfplan ^^ im hirn abspeichern einfach nur gähn


----------



## augustinermü (26. November 2008)

jo. zu leicht klar.
seit auch alle mit t1-2 rumgelaufen. in BC

naja schwierigkeit in nordende eine woche von 70 auf 80 mit s3/s4 jo das is schwer

instanzen: naja jeder will was erleben ? allso auch DU

warum sollte es auch eine 2 klassen geselschaft geben?

ob 1 char oder wie bei mir 5 auf 70 damals ist das so wichtig?

nein, und warum will blizz es so mach wie die meisten es haben wollen.

weil sie lesen was ihr schreibt? nein deswegen gibts auch nur elite gilden ! die nur spielen um erfolg zu haben und besser zu sein wie alle anderen.

jeder will seinen spass haben.

und naja jeder der jetst sagt S sets oder T sets muss mann sich verdienen der hat nichts aber auch garnichts gelehrnt aus dem spiel und den addons.

alle sind gleich und haben die gleichen möglichkeiten aber wie immer macht so weiter bei buffed im forum euer täglich brot.

und den elite gilden sag ich nur eins HF und BB gibt immer 1000 leute die besser sind aber die müssen es nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Daywa (26. November 2008)

ganz deutlich zu leicht. auch auf hero!
blizzard hätte die levelspanne von 70-80 ausnutzen können um einen kompletten itemreset zu schaffen. stattdessen verzichten leute auf 10er naxx loot, weil die items aus sunwell noch immer besser sind. also iwo is da was falsch gelaufen.


----------



## Damnation1988 (26. November 2008)

Also alle instanzen sind erstmal wunderschön gestaltet das find ich dieses mal wirklich eine gelungene arbeit.

Allerdings gibt es da vom schwierigkeitsgrad her wie bei einer münze 2 seiten

Dazu muß ich vorerst sagen das ich einen krieger complet t6/sunwell gear habe *tank sowie dd gear*

Die eine seite der münze:

für den krieger waren die instanzen sehr leicht auf nonhero..auf hero waren se vllt ein bisschen interessanter.. aber das lag wohl eher an den heilern als an tank^^

naxx10/25 is auch ganz net aber ich sag ma..leichter als kara wenn ich das etz man mit naxx 10 man vergleiche

zum tankgear..leider isses wirklich so wie ein paar mal schon geschrieben das man erst auf hero/raids sein gear aus bt und swp so langsam durch neue sachen wechselt. da is keine wirkliche grenze mehr drin..zu bc zeiten mußte man wenigstens noch in die hero inzen und dort sein zeug zusammenfarmen um dann langsam kara/gruul/maggi/ usw reingehen zu können.

da is dieses mal kein "strich" dazwischen

deswegen is es für nen high gear char doch relativ einfach schnell in die raids zu gehen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

so und etz zu der andern

mein secondchar der schurke hat leider da ich mein augenmerk auf den krieger gelegt habe nur gegen ende bt gesehen..swp gar nicht mehr da is halt wirklich sehr viel markenzeug/s2schwerter/t5 2 teile /6 1 teil vorhanden

in den nonheroinstanzen is das allerdings noch kein spürbares problem.

auf hero sieht da jedoch schon anders aus wenn ich zum vergleich einen schurken der in etwa das niveau des oben angeschriebenen kriegers hat, also t6 swp mischimaschi^^

da fehlt definitiv ap/crit/wfk/hit/ das sich doch dann deutlich im dps bzw an der missrate und am dodgen wiederspiegelt.

dieser char hat definitv auch noch need auf blaue/epic sachen aus den hero instanzen.

------------------------------------------------------------------

das fazit das ich daraus ziehe ist halt..hohe raidgilden haben es definitiv extrem leicht fast sofort mit lvl 80 alle 25er raids anzugehen.

dagegen hat der ottonormalspieler der so 2-4 std am tag seine zeit für wow investiert/opfert wieder sehr viel mehr rumgerenne mit hero instanzen und itemgefarme.

insofern beißt sich die aussage von blizzard das spiel für ottonormalspieler zu vereinfachen damit se dieses mal schneller in die großeren raids reinkommen.
und unterstützt ma wieder die hardcore wowgamer die vor dem addon schon sehr sehr weit waren.


ich find schade das blizzard das nicht so richtig durchdacht hat. oder falsch bedacht hat..
denke mal das jetzt die kommenden noch nicht implementierten raid instanzen nachdem ganzen rumgenörgle zuleicht/zuhart erstma richtig angezogen werden..bis selbst die topgilden sagen..ey is "unschaffbar so..macht da mal was".

*ich weiß das das nicht ganz hier reinpasst..aber ich muß das etz einfach noch loswerden..wenn es schon mal ne umfrage gibt in der ich was reinschreibe*
WAS HABT IHR MIT DEN DUDUBÄREN GEMACHT??? seid ihr nicht mehr ganz bei sinnen..den bären kannste in die tonne tretten..und dafür so ne verrückte eule mehr mitnehmen..-.- noch mehr support für die caster...wo bleibt der support für die verstärkerschamanen/jäger/schurken??? welcher dudu geht schon gern als kate wo mit ???-.-

Der olopaladin is auch nicht mehr ganz der klassenbalance entsprechend. der haut ma so viel schaden raus das des nimma feierlich is..im pve sowie auch im pvp.
und als tank ersetzt er fast jeden normalen kriegertank?
also seit mir net böse ne aber krieger is nun ma eig so gut wie immer tank..der paladin dagegen sollte doch etwas mehr auf heilung ausgelegt sein..*is zumindest meine persöhnliche meinung*

und der todesritter is auch net wirklich in die klassenbalance eingearbeitet. der haut auf lvl 77 schon so nen derben dps raus mit grün blauer scheiße das ich mich mit keinem char/skillung der welt auf lvl 80 mit t7/s5 gear anlegen will..ich glaub 3 dks mit s5 hauen die locker ne 5er grp immoment im arena fight weg wenn se die klasse 1ten spielen können 2tens...gut aufeinander abgestimmt sind.


ICH WILL MEHR KLASSENBALANCE....



achja..und für was soll ich etz da oben abstimmen..mit gutem bc endgear isses zu leicht..mir ottonormalgear ganz schön bissig -.-

es is halt doch gear abhängig und grp/lineup abhängig wie schwer/leicht die instanzen/raids sind


----------



## passtat (26. November 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


  allso ich bin schon einige Ini´s Hero gegeangen und ich muß sagen dass Sie wirklich anspruchsvoll sind!
auch Naxx 10 war ich vor kurzem und das hat keinen Spass gemacht denn wir sind nur gestorben !
da merkt mann das die Taktik extrem wichtig ist also merkt euch "behaltet genügend gold auf der Seite " weil die reppkosten sind und werden hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## passtat (26. November 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


  allso ich bin schon einige Ini´s Hero gegeangen und ich muß sagen dass Sie wirklich anspruchsvoll sind!
auch Naxx 10 war ich vor kurzem und das hat keinen Spass gemacht denn wir sind nur gestorben !
da merkt mann das die Taktik extrem wichtig ist also merkt euch "behaltet genügend gold auf der Seite " weil die reppkosten sind und werden hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Collectorlegend (26. November 2008)

fand die normalen 5er inis viel zu leicht muß aber dazu sagen das ich mh,bt,swp euipt war.Die 5er hero`s dagegen sind teilweise recht hefitig.Die Raid inis sind bisher nen witz abgesehn von wenigen bossen sowohl 10er als auch25er.Machen aber trotz allem viel Spaß die inis weil es nicht einfach antanken drauf kloppen ist sonderen sehr viel movement gefragt ist.Und vorallem sehen die inis auch abwechslungsreich und sehr schön gestaltet aus.

Fazit recht gut gelungen die nächsten Raid inis können aber gern etwas schwieriger werden.


----------



## bananengurke (26. November 2008)

Also eins muss ich schon sagen während ich das hier so lese:
Die Instanzen machen viel mehr Spass, aber trotzdem, meiner Meinung nach sind sie viiiel zu einfach, kaum irgendwas schweres dran. Dass Bosse besser durchdacht sind gefällt mir auch sehr, und vor allem das weniger trash zwischen bossen ist! so solte ne 5er instanz sein, so mit Taktik vorm Boss und so, aber ned ewig rumhauen,
naja ich bin mir sicher das blizz noch härtere Sachen raus bringt, freu mich schon auf die 25er raids.


----------



## Vegie (26. November 2008)

zu einfach, bis dato noch nicht einmal an nen boss gewipt immer first try auch wenn keienr infos hatte.

hoffe es wird auf heroische etwas schwieriger :/


----------



## Mishra (26. November 2008)

Zu einfach für Leute mit Erfahrung und entsprechendem Equip (auf dem BC Endcontent Zeug sind die sekundär Werte besser als auf den neuen, zumindest beim Tankequip)

Ich denke für neue Spieler die neu reinkommen ohne in BC richtig zugange gewesen zu sein, ist es angemessen.

Dafür muss ich sagen sind InI's sehr schön gestaltet und sehr eindrucksvoll.


MfG Míshra

Paladin


----------



## Smeal (26. November 2008)

wenn man fast direkt schon anch dme start vom addon in random grps die ersten bosse in naxx legt ist das etwas komisch.


Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EviLKeX (26. November 2008)

weder zu schwer noch zu leicht. Wobei ich eigentlihch immer nur mti meiner gilde in inis geh und wir so t4 - t6 equipt sind.


----------



## Melian (26. November 2008)

Also wenn ich Bosse wie die komische Magierin im Nexus sehe, oder Anomalus.. Da musst ich teilweise schon schwer schlucken.

Gerade wenn ich getankt hatte, und mien Schaden nicht vorhanden war, habe ich mit mehreren Gruppen zwei, drei Versuche gebraucht (me ist sehr gut equippter Offkrieger).

Klar rennt eine T5-T6 Gruppe da locker durch, aber für Schlechter ausgerüstete, die sich mit dem grünen und blauen levelkram ausrüsten, sind die instanzen eindeutig knackiger als zu BC zeiten.
Ich seh das ja mit meinem Priester und meinem Todesritter, die durch Bollwerk und Blutkessel nur so durchrasen. 

Vor allem fiel mir auf, dass die neuen Instanzen mehr wert auf AoE legen. Sowohl vom Spieler aus, als auch dass Mobs mehr Aoe machen und somit mehr leute geheilt werden müssen.


----------



## PainXx (26. November 2008)

Die Instanzen sind wunderschön, doch teilweise etwas zu leicht.
In vielen Instanzen muß ich mich als Heiler so gut wie nicht hinsetzen, ein Zeichen dafür, dass es zu leicht ist.


----------



## Natsumee (26. November 2008)

normale inzen viel zu einfach liegt aber glaub eher dran das die meisten gutes euip am anfang hatten oke vllt doch net? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (26. November 2008)

Derzeit finde ich die Instanzen viel zu einfach.
Ich bin derzeit Level 77, und wir rauschen in einem absurden Tempo durch Instanzen, die unserem Levelniveau entsprechen.

Keiner der levelgemischten Gruppe war zuvor in Gundrak gewesen, und trotzdem sind wir in 30 Minuten ohne einen Toten durch.
Wenn ich mir als BC Pendant mal die Sethekkhallen anschaue, welche imho in dem Levelbereich 67 angesiedelt war, ist das einfach kein Vergleich.

Natürlich möchte ich mir nicht die Zähne an einer Instanz ausbeissen, aber ich möchte auch nichts geschenkt bekommen, und derzeit sind einfach alle bisher von mir besuchten Instanzen freeloot gewesen - wengleich ich zugeben muss, wunderhübsch und genial designter Freeloot.

Eine Instanz sollte schon einen gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad aufweisen.


----------



## Arsokan (26. November 2008)

Im großen und ganzen genau so, wie es sein muss.

Plus der Ini's:
Kurz. So kann man auch nach der Arbeit abends fix 2 Inis noch machen auch wenn man am nächsten Tag schon wieder um 5 raus muss.
Im Levelbereich nicht hindernd. Wenn ne Ini bei dem Leveln aufhält vergess ich die einfach und zieh Gruppenquests durch da weder der Spaßfaktor noch der Zeitfaktor zum Nutzen in Relation steht.
Optisch sehr schön, auch nicht zu viele "Dekoteile" die einen dauernd im Sichtfeld rumwabern. Als Tank extrem nervig. Ist der Hauptgrund warum ich TdM so hasse...diese ganzen Wandteppiche die keine Kollisionsarea haben und einen ständig im Sichtfeld hängen.
Lohnende Gegenstände. I.d.R. für jeden was brauchbares dabei.
Nicht Trashlastig! In manchen Ini's war es schon immer so das der Trash mehr Nerven kostete als der eigentliche Boss.
Keine Ini mit weniger als 3 Bossen...so sind die Instanzen wenigstens auch auf Hero lohnend und ein 2. Sethekhallen wurde vermieden (ja, es gibt extrabosse da drin aber nicht immer hat man nen Druiden dabei).
Loottable angenehm klein. Nichts nervt mehr als ne Loottable die so lang ist wie der Wunschzettel von klein Ina zu Weihnachten wovon 60% "Shardmüll" sind.

Negativ:
Zu wenige Quests! Das hatte mich schon in BC so angekotzt. Direkt im Startgebiet ist eine Ini mit mehreren Flügeln aber anstatt da ein paar Quests reinzuwerfen gab es tonnen an Grindquests. einzig der Nexus hat ein annehmbares Maß an Quests. Für die meisten Ini's gibt es grade mal 1-3 Quests wenn überhaupt.
Ruf gibt es erst ab 80er Ini's mit Wappenrock oder auf Hero. Ansatz währe besser gewesen wenn es in Non-Hero bis Freundlich 5999/6000 ginge und dann erst ab Hero weiter.
In manchen Instanzen scheinen Sprünge im Anspruch zu sein. Wo bei dem einen Gegner HoT's reichen um den Tank am Leben zu halten verlangen einzelne doch schon ein massiveren Einsatz von größeren Heilsprüchen. 

Gemacht hatten wa auch alle Ini's vor dem "eigentlichen" Level. Azjol-Noob und alte Königreich einfach mit 71/72 gemacht. Lag aber auch am Equip von T5/6. Dank dem Hitcap etc war das natürlich leichter Gegner 3-4 Level über einen zu erlegen. Ist aber auch OK. Nicht jeder hat das Zeug. 

Witzig finde ich nur das jeder Schreit "Das ist zu leicht" und dann mit Beispielen kommt die weder repräsentativ noch durchschnitt sind geschweige den das die meisten von denen überhaupt jemals in dieser "Region" unterwegs waren. 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass die derzeitigen Instanzen alle nur Staratinis sind. Oder fand jetzt wer die BC Raideinstiege schwer?

Unterm Strich bleibt zu sagen: Netter Einstieg und Ansatz. Im großen und ganzen eher positiv und so wie Instanzen in Normal sein sollten. 
Nur mit dem Randomize der Items müssen sich die Jungs was einfallen lassen...in allen Instanzen in denen ich mehr als 4x war gab es bei den Gegnern irgendwie immer das selbe, mal wieder. Bei manchen Bossen fragt man sich echt "Hat der auch was anderes noch in der Tasch". Aber das Thema fällt dann schon bald in den Esotherikbreich mit den ganzen Vermutungen warum das so ist und wie man es beeinflußt...


----------



## Nersul (26. November 2008)

also wen blizzard das gemeint hat mit dem (schneller) durch die inis zu kommen dann muss ich doch fast lachen 
mir giengs zu schnell am anfang s n 20 mintuen run für azjpol nerub lol das war bei bc undenkbar


----------



## Abrox (26. November 2008)

Viel zu leicht, wir als T4/5 Content Raider im alten Addon haben bisher noch in keiner Instanz Probleme gehabt.

Da ich jetzt mittlerweile Heilig Priester bin (Schurke auf Eis) übernehme ich das heilen. 
Der einzige Boss der ein wenig Happig war war in der Violetten Festung der Leerwandler. Aber seitdem wir das mit dem Debuff erkannt haben war der auch kein Problem mehr. (Wenn ich ihn habe reicht Heilige Nova). Ich kenne die restlichen Instanzen noch aus der Beta (vorgefertigter Charakter) und denke das der Kram auch kein Problem wird. 1 Level noch, dann wird der Restliche 5er Instanz Kram beseitigt bis dann der Raid Content kommt.

Was nach dem Raiden passiert? Keine ahnung. Entweder werden Hero Instanzen gemacht oder ich gönne mir eine Pause.

Gruß Abrox/Kleriker


----------



## joshivince (26. November 2008)

Normaloinis viel zu low, Heros anspruchsvoll.
Man hätte bei den Abstimmungspunkten zwischen Hero und Normal unterscheiden sollen.


----------



## RadioEriwan (26. November 2008)

Entschuldigung, aber wer die neuen Instanzen als Anspruchsvoll oder sogar schwer empfindet, der sollte eindeutig mal über Malbücher und Buntstifte nachdenken. Die neuen Instanzen sind zwar schön gemacht, dass wars aber auch.

Aber Blizzard hat ja schon angedeutet wo es hin geht. Sonntag gab es Eisbären als Geschenke, demnächst findet jeder Spieler ein T-Set Teil in der Post, wenn er sein Abo verlängert...


----------



## Senta-Nera´thor (26. November 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil finde die Instanzen viel zu einfach, auch der heroische Modus bietet keinerlei Herausforderung und ist meiner Meinung nach lächerlich.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Steigerung von 30% mehr hp der mobs und mind 50% mehr dmg wäre erforderlich um das zu ändern. 

Man muss aber auch wirklich sagen, dass Design und das Spielprinzip der Instanzen wirklich gelungen sind.

Grüße: Bull


----------



## Teh / Kojin (26. November 2008)

Zu einfach. Als Holypala brainAFK durchgeheilt, als Protpala mit mehr schlechtem als rechten Gear auf 77 alles inklusive Halle der Blitze (die einzig schwere..) problemlos getankt.


----------



## Navacho (26. November 2008)

für eine eingespielte gruppe die bereits mit einem epischen equip aus der scherbenwelt kommt sind die inis zu einfach. allerdings find ich das jetzt nicht so schlimm, denn es gibt auch spieler die nicht so equiped sind. bisher sind wir noch durch jede ini durch ohne große probleme oder wipes. auch wenn man teilweise geringeres level hatte als empfohlen. allerdings scheint sich das drastisch zu ändern wenn man mal auf hc stellt. auf jedenfall sind die inis allesamt nice designed und ich finde auch die encounter der meisten bosse richtig cool und abwechslungsreich. in diesem sinne thumbs up!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edding8045 (26. November 2008)

Ich finde die innis atm genau richtig nonhero ist easy aber will man sich beim lvl in den innis rumwipen denke her nicht schnell durch q abschliessen und weiter lvl'n

auf hero sind manche innis schwer aber machbar als holypala sind manche endbosse auch eine richtige herrausforderung wenn die grp viel dmg reinbekommt und der tank auch grade die 540def erreicht hat
denke das mit zunehmenden gear die innis auf alle fälle leicht sind aber sehe das nichts als fehler oder nachteil so schafft man erstmal was wenn man nach 9h arbeit am abend bissel was zocken möchte und bleibt net den ganzen abend in einer inni.


----------



## Velnias (26. November 2008)

Navacho schrieb:


> für eine eingespielte gruppe die bereits mit einem epischen equip aus der scherbenwelt kommt sind die inis zu einfach. allerdings find ich das jetzt nicht so schlimm, denn es gibt auch spieler die nicht so equiped sind. bisher sind wir noch durch jede ini durch ohne große probleme oder wipes. auch wenn man teilweise geringeres level hatte als empfohlen. allerdings scheint sich das drastisch zu ändern wenn man mal auf hc stellt. auf jedenfall sind die inis allesamt nice designed und ich finde auch die encounter der meisten bosse richtig cool und abwechslungsreich. in diesem sinne thumbs up!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




es scheint nicht nur so es ist auch so. Es gibt einzelene HC Instanzen die sind auch mit knapp 60% 80ger Epic Gear (für mich als Heiler) eine Herausforderung wenn irgendeiner rumeiert und in einem ae schaden stehen bleibt oder sowas.
Die größte Erleichterung ist es einen Crit imunen Tank dabei zu haben natürlich muss auch genug Schaden rüberkommen aber ein guter Tank ist extrem wichtig.


----------



## Revej (26. November 2008)

Auf Non-Hero alles ein Witz irgendwie, Gruppen sind leicht zu durchschauen und schnell mit CC zu bewältigen, spiele mit ner Stamm aus DK als Tank, Schami als Heal, Pala, Feraldruide und Magier als DD. Haben also Hex, Buße, Sleep, Wurzeln und Sheep. Mit der Kombi kommen wir auch Hero fast überall durch. Nur meist nutzen wir net alles, weil sonst der Spaß verloren geht, wenn man immer nur ein sich noch bewegendes Target hat.
Hero hatten wir beisher gemacht:
Nexus (leicht), Oculus (leicht wenn man Taktik kennt), Azjol-Nerub (leicht nach dem Torwächter), Turm Utgarde (leicht bis auf den Boss mit den 4 Adds vorher), Drak'Tharon (leicht), Violette Festung (mit Stamm nicht geschafft, da wir als 2ten Boss immer diesen Leerwandler haben --> 1er sieht 5 sek die Adds mit ca 2000 Life und muss mindestens 3 umhauen, sonst Wipe, stehen natürlich alle auseinander), Gundrak (Schlangenboss finde ich Sau schwer, Giftbombe + zich Adds die nicht umfallen wollen, dir aber nen Debuff stacken, der dich am Schluss handlungsunfähig macht, während du weiterhin Dmg bekommst)

Glaube die Hallen des Steins, die Hallen der Blitze, Strat und Ahn'kahet oder wie die hießen mussten wir noch Hero probieren.


----------



## Khorgarjin (26. November 2008)

Das Problem ist einfach die Ausrüstung. Also wenn man mit T5 Standard los zieht sind die ersten Inis doch recht einfach, die Bosse hauen zwar gut zu, aber jetzt nicht welt. Wenn man T6 Standard hat, ist es gar keine Frage. Bei T4 ist es schon interessanter, aber wenn man frisch gerüstet kommt (mit Todesrittern) sieht man was die Bosse eigentlich erst machen. 
Das Problem ist das viele das nicht so sehen und mit BC haben auch viel erst angefangen und sind mit den Items gestartet, die es über Quests gab. Das sollte man nicht vergessen und Uthgard der letzte Boss ist auch ein harter Brocken, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Denn seine Schockwelle und der Stun in der 2. Phase kann schnell dem Tank das Leben kosten. Also die Bosse sind ok find ich. Nicht zu stark (meine man muss ja auch mit frischen Chars/Twinks durch) aber haben oft auch gemeine Fähigkeiten und sind interessant gemacht.
Freu mich auf weitere Inis und bin mal auf die Raids gespannt.


----------



## Soulman999 (26. November 2008)

Ich halte es auhc für angemessen,man rusht nicht durch und man beißt sich nicht an jeder 3er gruppe die zähne aus. Ist ok =)


----------



## waacki (26. November 2008)

Meine Stimme das die Instanzen zu einfach sind, ändert sich vielleicht noch im heroischen Modus. Ist alles ganz toll gestaltet, aber ich vermisse den einen oder anderen Wipe.


----------



## Chalis (26. November 2008)

Ich find die Instanzen (normal) zu einfach, die sind jetz schon langweillig. 

Ich hoffe das im Hero-modus die Instanzen angemessen schwer wird.


----------



## Ragbath (26. November 2008)

Auf Heroic gibts schon einige knifflige Bosse und letzte Nacht haben wir richtig tüchtig aufs Maul bekommen. Das ist das Leid wenn man direkt ohne Ruf mit 80 heroic machen kann, kein equip dagibts was auf die Mütze.

Ich finde es Ok so wie es ist


----------



## DerMavgier (26. November 2008)

ich finde die instanzen in sofern gut, dass man schnell durchkommt und es weniger trashmobs gibt.
allerdings finde ich die bosse sehr simpel bzw. einfach.
mein tankadin ist ne knappe woche vor wotlk 70geworden und hat daher kaum tankequip. habe auch erst gester die 10k hp-grenze überschritten, was schlecht ist. allerdings war bisher kein inirun ein problem. 
hätte mir etwas komplexere bosse gewünscht. schwerer nicht unbedingt aber komplexere kämpfe wären nett.


----------



## Lu Xun (26. November 2008)

Als ich das erste mal im Nexus und Burg Ztgarde war dacht ich mir auch dass die ruhig hätten schwerer sein können. Im laufe des Levelanstiegs hat sich das aber schlagartig geändert: Azjol Nerub das erste mal drin und es war eine Herrausforderung aus meinen Augen. Die Instanzen sind alle wunderschön gestaltet und beim bestaunen der Innis muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht die mobs vergisst ^^


----------



## dognose (26. November 2008)

Natürlich sind die instanzen leicht wenn ihr jetz noch in T6 oder sonst irgendnem imba gear rumrennt aber wartet mal auf euren nächsten twink für den wird dass im quest gear nimma so leicht sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ERST DENKEN DANN ANTWORTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerafin (26. November 2008)

ich habe mich auch für die angemessene Variante ausgesprochen! 

Warum? An all jene die meine ist viel zu einfach und Ensida ehemals 25thNovember sei ja nur so durchgerockt... die sind nicht der massstab der Dinge! Bei 11 Millionen Spieler ist das nur eine %-Satz von 0.0006 (bei ca. 70 Spielern!) 

Es war/ist klar das die ersten Inis und für manche auch alle Inis easy sind, da viele am ende bei Niveau von T4/5 angekommen waren und darauf sind die ersten Inis nicht ausgelegt. Jene die im Progress shcon bei T6 etc waren für die sind auch die anderen inis kaum interessant. für jene wird dann halt der heromode der inis erst was neues sein und Naxx-AUfwärts!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (26. November 2008)

Viel zu einfach ! Und ich sag Euch auch warum. 

Klar imo scheint der Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen. Da will ich Euch gerne zustimmen, nur muss man bedenken das wir noch ganz am Anfang des neuen Contents stehen. Was bedeutet unser Gear wird von Woche zu Woche immer besser und irgendwann ist der Zeitpunkt da wo wir einfach nur noch gelangweilt durch die Heros rushen um für irgendwas Marken zu farmen. 

so long mayhem


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (26. November 2008)

Die Instanzen sind sehr schön anelegt und sehen optisch einwandfrei aus. Das man sich nicht mehr stundenlang von Boss zu Boss kämpfen muss hatt auch was... aber ab und zu wünsche ich mir dann doch mal 1-2 Mobgruppen mehr. Teilweise rennt man von Boss zu Boss und haut nur 2-3 Gegner um.. das ist das auch keine echte Instanz mehr finde ich. 

Und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her... wir ham in der Gilde auf lvl 70-71 lvl 74-75 Inzen ohne wipe gemacht. (und nein, wir sind keine powerraider Gilde sondern eine ganz normale wies hunderte giebt.) Und das ist dann doch etwas zu einfach.


----------



## Lu Xun (26. November 2008)

mein post wurde wohl falsch verstanden, wir sind auch keine powerraider wir haben kara gemacht zu bc zeiten, und nicht mal da waren alle full epic equipt aus der gilde...ich habe mich auch für ausgeglichen entschieden, nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer

gruß

edit: die letzte atnwort bei der umfrage von wegen "durchrauschen" und "wo bleibt da der spaß", leute die durchrauschen und nur über nen kateta essen und trinken und für die schlaf ein fremdwort ist und schon nach 13 stunden wotlk start 80 sind, für die zählt nur das weiter kommen und das suchten nach EEPPIIIIXX, nicht der spaß... in diesem sinne cu


----------



## Yarom (26. November 2008)

Ich finde die Instanzen im Gegensatz zu BC zwar einfacher, aber ich finde nicht, dass es keine Herausforderung mehr gibt. In den heroischen Instanzen kriegt man weiterhin ordentlich aufs Maul, kann da aber schon relativ früh rein, um sein blaues Equip aufzubessern. Also ganz klar schnellerer PvE-Progress, durch die angenehme Kürze der Instanzen auch für Casuals. 

Kurzum: Ich finde die neuen Instanzen super, verstehe aber auch, warum die professionellen Spieler es nicht tun.


----------



## OooMUCKELooO (26. November 2008)

Hallo!

Also ich sehe es mal aus der Sicht der Spieler, welche gerade erst 70 geworden sind und in BC keinen der Raids mitgemacht haben, ergo auch keine T4- geschweige denn T6- teile tragen. Für die sind die Instanzen schon *etwas* schwieriger ... zumindest was die Bosskämpfe angeht. Im Vergleich zum Beispiel mit Blutkessel oder Bollwerk nehmen sie sich meiner Meinung nach nichts. War bisher aber auch nur Burg Uthgarde und Nexxus und kann zu den anderen Instanzen nichts sagen.

Ansonsten finde ich die Instanzen wirklich sehr schön gemacht und wirklich was fürs Auge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch was die Länge angeht find ich sie voll ok. So kann man, entweder eine 2. Instanz noch machen oder davor/danach noch einige Quests erledigen. Somit verbringt man nicht den ganzen Abend mit der Instanz.

Wie es dann mit anderen Instanzen (normal/heroic) und den Raids aussieht wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen. Ich freue mich auf jedenfall darauf und werde sie genießen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephirót15 (26. November 2008)

Also ich find die Instanzen zwar persönlich recht leicht, renne aber auch in Za/Marken equip rum und wenn ich bedenke das sie auch für grün/blau equipte chars gut schaffbar sein sollen finde ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad durchaus angemessen.
Bin aber auch erst 75 und kann daher noch nichts zu meiner Meinung bezüglich der Raids sagen.
Die Instanzen sind meiner Meinung nach aber wirklich schön gemacht und machen richtig Spaß.


----------



## Ryndal (26. November 2008)

Ich finde die Instanzen zu leicht. Wir haben mit 5 71igern Ahn'kahet: Das Alte Königreich mit nur einem Wipe gecleared.

Was ich jedoch anmerken muss, ich finde das Gameplay der Inis genial, nur der Schwierigkeitsgrad könnte ruhig noch etwas raufgeschraubt werden.


----------



## asszudemi (26. November 2008)

ich kann meinerseits nur von instanzen sprechen bis gundrak weil ich noch in keiner anderen war 
aber besonders ahn kahet nervt mich das soviele trashmob passagen mit elite gruppen anstatt durch einzelne marks zu setzen einfach weg aoet werden 

seit die krieger aoe spott haben sind zumindest trashmob passagen ein kinderspiel 
und erster im damage ist nicht mehr der jenige mit der besseren rotation und ausrüstung sondern nur noch derjenige der mehr mobs auf einmal anvisieren kann 

hoffe auf hero sieht das anders aus


----------



## Krumbadur (26. November 2008)

Huhu!!

Also ich war bisher nur in Burg Utgarde, Nexus, Azjol´Nerub und Ahn´Kahet! Designmäßig echt gut gemacht! Die Trashmobgruppen sind auch ok! CC fällt eh aus, weil Schutzpala^^! Die Bossekämpfe sind sehr schön gemacht, nicht allzu herausfordernd, aber schön! Naja bis auf Endboss Azjol´Nerub. Der nervt irgendwie nur! Aber der Rest ist sehr gut geworden! Aber die normalen Instanzen sehe ich auch nur als mittel zum Zweck und der Zweck ist 1. Spaß und 2. EP! Und das erfüllen die Instanzen bisher. Ich denke auf Hero wirds dann besser mit der Schwierigkeit! Also bisher bin ich mit den Instanzen in Nordend zufrieden und freu mich bei jedem Levelup und jeder neuen Instanz die ich besuchen kann!
Allerdings hoffe ich das da auch noch die eine oder andere längere Instanz bei ist! Weil Instanzen unter 1 Stunde sind zwar zum Leveln recht nett bzw. unter der woche wenn man nicht so viel zeit hat! Aber wenn die Zeit da ist mag ich aber auch gern mal 2-3 Stunden in ner Instanz verbringen! Naja^^ man wird sehen!

Grüsse


----------



## apfelmusmann (26. November 2008)

überlegt euch einfach mal wie ne gruppe da durch die inis geht die kein epic haben sondern nur die questbelohnungen und solche sachen dann werden die inis viel schwieriger.


----------



## Ginkohan (26. November 2008)

Der Grund warum viele die Instanzen lachhaft finden und dort so durchrollen ist meiner Meinung anch der, dass der Equipmentbruch nicht so hart ist.
Wenn ich hier sehe, dass sich SW-EQ. Leute über die Leichtigkeit auslassen schüttel ich nur den Kopf auch wenn ich mit dem Equip meines mains nicht weit davon entfernt bin denke ich noch an die Spieler, die Ihr Eq. aus Kara haben oder vll. die Anfänglichen 25er sprich die T4 Instanzen.
Für die ist es schon schwerer weil sowohl der dmg weniger ist als auch alle anderen Stats die zum tanken, heilen etc. von nöten sind.
Darum stimme ich eindeutig für ausgeglichen weil ich weiterhin auch daran denke, dass die Leute die Später kommen und kein Kara EQ. hat mit grünem und Blauen EQ nach Nordend kommen die Instanzen wiederum noch etwas härter erleben werden.
Alles in Allem finde ich es ok so wie es ist weil ich nun mittlerweile nicht mehr einer Raidgilde( im Sinne von Sensless, Enraged etc.) angehören muss um die Contents sehen zu können)
Da ich persönlich nicht einsehe warum nciht auch Casuals die Contents sehen sollten um die es sich im AddOn dreht wie z.B. Arthas.
(Jeder zahlt gleich und auch die Spieler die nicht 4-5x die Woche raiden können haben das Recht)
Und bevor dies wieder in flames ausartet die mich als Noob etc. beschimpfen, ich gehörte und gehöre einer Erfolgreichen Raidgilde an und werde die Contents sehen ich habe nur nicht vergessen (leider haben dies viele andere), dass ich auch mal klein Angefangen habe und nicht immer von meiner Leistung her so stark war wie heute.


----------



## Spectrales (26. November 2008)

Wenn man die Instanzen mit dem vorgesehenen Level spielt, sind sie genau richtig. Schön knackig aber nicht allzu arg.

Leute die noch nicht so erfahren sind, haben sicher ihre Schwierigkeiten, aber ich als Durchschnittstyp kann Blizzard nur loben!

Mfg, D


----------



## rufer (26. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit einer Randomgruppe den 25er Boss unter dem Drachentempel in der Drachenöde killen. Das wäre damals bei Gruul oder Maggi nie möglich gewesen.
> 
> Die normalen Instanzen waren waren so einfach das man als 77er die 80er Inis locker machen konnten. Die Heroics sind schon etwas anspruchsvoller aber bei einem eingespielten Team immer noch sehr leicht zu schaffen. Der Oculus war bis jetzt die einzige Instanz wo wir ein paar mal beim Endboss gewipte sind biss die Taktik stimmte. Als man dann aber wusste wie ging es dann doch recht schnell.






Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Viel zu einfach ! Und ich sag Euch auch warum.
> 
> Klar imo scheint der Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen. Da will ich Euch gerne zustimmen, nur muss man bedenken das wir noch ganz am Anfang des neuen Contents stehen. Was bedeutet unser Gear wird von Woche zu Woche immer besser und irgendwann ist der Zeitpunkt da wo wir einfach nur noch gelangweilt durch die Heros rushen um für irgendwas Marken zu farmen.
> 
> so long mayhem



Zum 1ten. naja wirklich schwer is es nicht ist halt alles für gelegensheit spieler angelegt

zum 2ten. Stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu das thema hatten wir auch gleich nach den ersten inis.. 
Und ich muss sagen hero is zwar ne schibe naja wie soll man sagen schwieriger als normal aber wirklich schwer sind die bosse nicht auser man hat wirklich leut dabei die kein movment haben.. das orculus zb da wenns die leute 2 mal verpeiln isn wipe...

Mir kommts so vor als ob blizz das mit den vieln movment so beabsichtig hat warum wird sich in späteren spiel vieleicht erst zeigen.

Und nein ich hatte kein t6 an da es meine arbeitszeit einfach nicht zuläst.. wenn man spätschicht arbeitet in ner guten raidgilde zu sein wo entcontent geht


hmm Mein fazit..

Dafür das es für gelegenheits Spieler nach blizz ausgelegt ist frag ich mich schon irgendwie da ich ja spätschicht hab naja frau und kind...
wo der anreitz in moment bleibt ist net wirklich schwer auch die heros nicht... und naxx naja würd ja gern schon rein nur sind bar in der gilde noch nicht soweit...

Hab nur von kollegen gehört das sie es einfacher finden als kara (ANFANGS BC) von daher denk ich auch das dort auch ziemlich schnell 10er als au 25er ziemlich alle alles clear haben...

Und wenn die mit den patches was nicht ändern 2 neue inis wo schwerer sind und bar raid inis erhobenen anspruchs bin ich mir net sicher doch mal den acc auf eis zu legen auch wenn ich das sehr schade finden würde...


----------



## 481Nummer1 (26. November 2008)

Finde die Inis persönlich sehr gut gelungen (Aufmachung etc), allerdings ist der Schwierigskeitgrat nicht sehr hoch. Auf Hero sieht es schon anders aus aber auf Normal ist das alles zu einfach.


----------



## Suggie (26. November 2008)

Also mal Hand aufs Herz!!! Was hier alles geschrieben wird ist ja sowas von subjektiv!!!! Ich hab auch full Epic und manche inis fand ich leicht und andere wieder angemessen!!! Aber das ist ja nicht der Punkt!!!! Der Punkt ist wenn man es objektiv anschuat das die inis gut balanced sind für den durchschnittlichen Spieler!!! Und vorallem muss man abwarten was geht!!!! Wenn dann Arthas kommt und man mit T6 am anfang 4-5 mal rein muss um das Teil zu clearen, sind dann viele hier glücklich weil sie ne herausforderung haben und andere finden es wieder zu schwer!!! So ist das halt nun bei der Masse an Spielern!!

P.S.: Was mich extrem aufregt hier, wie im Spiel selber, sind leute die irgendwo was aufschnappen von wegen schwierigkeit der Inis odere sonst was, und eifach nachplappern iohne fundierte kenntnisse oder erfahrungen!!!
Das sind dann meisten die Imba Mages die wenn sie nen Mob sehen in der ini gleich mal draufhalten und nen Whipe verursachen und allen anderen die Schuld geben!!! Sry für Off-Topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (26. November 2008)

Die meisten Spieler betreten die Anfangsinstanzen mit T5/T6-Niveau, wundern sich aber warum sie so leicht zu schaffen sind. Die weitaus meisten Spieler machen sich nicht die Mühe, selbst eine Taktik zu stricken, wie man diesen oder jenen Boss zu legen hat und wo die einzelnen Spieler zu stehen haben. Sie lesen es irgendwo nach oder lassen es sich von "erfahreneren" Spielern erklären und wundern sich hinterher.
Ich habe speziell für WotLK noch kein einziges mal irgendwo im Internet nachgelesen oder mir von anderen Spielern etwas erklären lassen, sondern beschäftige mich ausführlich mit den mitgelieferten Texten, der wundervoll gestalteten Welt und den zu legenden Mobs...einzig, um wirklich in diese Welt einzutauchen und um sie zu genießen.

Wer stets nur den leichteren Weg geht, darf sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn er um einiges schneller am Ziel ist.
Besonders in WotLK ist der Weg das Ziel.


----------



## ThomasO (26. November 2008)

Generell finde ich für mich die neuen Inis in WotLK wenig herausfordernd, wobei ich die Heroics bis dato noch nicht beurteilen kann.
Als ich nach Nordend kahm, war ich allerdings bereits teilweise T5 Equipt.
Für "frische" lvl 70'iger, die grün Equipt in Nordend ankommen, dürfte es allerdings anders ausschauen.

Für mich als Tank fehlt zur Zeit noch die Herausforderung einer Ini im Formate "Zerschmetterte Hallen". 
(natürlich vor dem großen Nerf/Skillanpassungs-Patch).

Ansonsten finde ich die Ini's erfrischend kurz. 
Neulich mal eben 7 Inis an einem Tag durchgespielt. 

Im ganzen bin ich mit der derzeitigen Ini-Situation zufrieden, hoffe aber in den Heroic's mal wieder ordentlich schwitzen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und vor allem hätte ich nichts dagegen, das sich DD's wieder das Gruppenspiel angewöhnen, was zwangsweise passieren muss, wenn Ini's anspruchsvoller sind/werden.
Seit dem großen Nerf-Patch haben sich "die DD'ler" angewöhnt, draufzuholzen was geht, Aggro zu ziehen um den Mob dann selbst Down zu kloppen, was den Heiler ins schwitzen brachte und den Tank nur ständiges Kopfschütteln.


----------



## ThomasO (26. November 2008)

Bitte Löschen - Doppelpost - Siemens-Proxy spinnt!


----------



## ThomasO (26. November 2008)

Bitte Löschen - Doppelpost - Siemens-Proxy spinnt!


----------



## Bif (26. November 2008)

Ich finde die Instanzschwierigkeit angemessen.
Habe bis auf Kara nur 5er-Ini Erfahrung und habe die Scherbenwelt Inis nur zu einem Teil kennen gelernt und bin dann gleich nach Norden(d) geschippert. Ich bin eher der Quester und mache ne Ini wenn ich ne Quest dazu hab, aber manchmal auch mehrfach. Zähle mich zu den WOW Anfängern und Casual - mein erster Char ist nun auf 75 und spiele unterschiedlich viel (1-4h/d) und bin mit WOTLK rundum zufrieden. Kann und will nicht soviel Zeit ins Spiel stecken und kann trotzdem auch mal in Instanzen gehen. Auch finde ich die Dauer der Instanzen angenmehm. Es hat ja wohl auch der Kleinteil der Spieler mehrere Stunden fast unterbrechungsfrei Zeit...

Hab ne nette Casual bis Medium-Freak ;-) Gilde (zum großen Teil Erwachsene und/oder Vernünftige) und mag es mit Ihnen über TS abzusprechen. Die Schwierigkeit des Spiels sagt sagt mir zu, denn die kleinen Erfolge am Abend motivieren recht gut weiter zu spielen. Kann aber auch die Vielspieler verstehen, denen es evtl. zu einfach wird. Blizz wird wie alle Unternehmen den WÜnschen des größten Kundenstamms nachkommen - und das sind nun mal imho die Noobs, Casuals und Mediums.

Vielleicht wäre für die gelangweilten Raidler PvP eine Lösung? Clanwars wie bei CS oder BF2? Ein Match gegen denkende Gegner ist nun mal eine größere Herausforderung als gegen KI, denn die kennt man wenn alle Ini Raids etc gecleared sind. Just my 2cents.


----------



## crizzle (26. November 2008)

hm naja ich find hero momentan extrem schwer, ist zwar verständlich weil man erst ma ende 70er gear anfang 80er gear brauch... aber gestern sind wir hallen des steines so oft gewiped bis wir einfach abgebrochen haben........


der event boss is einfach so krass irgend wann kriegt der healer das nicht mehr hin..!


----------



## DerBuuhmann (26. November 2008)

Viel zu einfach!
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Northrend nicht mehr die Noobzone ist sondern der neue Highlevelbereich sind die Innis echt viel zu einfach! Besonders tragisch finde ich, dass die wirklich nicht ganz unwichtigen Bosse der Warcraft-Geschichte (Anu'barak, Kel'thuzad) schon mit Randomgruppen zumachen sind!
Damals in TBC wurden alle großen Warcraftchraktere auch in große Instanzen gepackt (Illidan; Vashj, Keal'thas) und in Lich King werden die verwursted! 
Ich finde man sollte stolz auf sich sein können, wenn man ne Inni das erste Mal schafft und das ist momentan eínfach nicht gegeben-.-


----------



## Seraphon@venom (26. November 2008)

man sieht schon am ergebnis das eine geringe Mehrheit (knapp 50%) es etwas oder sogar viel zu leicht finden. Kann mich dem auch nur anschließen. Es gibt ein paar wenige hero inis die noch,  mit z.B. Schattenlaby, mithalten aber die meisten hero sind einfach ein witz. Bei Naxx is das hauptproblem, keine Zugangsquest und die erste 5 boss nuked man gleich ma first try. Desweitern höre ich immer mehr gerüchte das Naxx hero einfacher wie normal sein soll.

Deswegen hoffe ich das die kommende Raid ini mit 3.1 eine etwas größere Herausforderung im Stil von SSC und TK wird. Was dann noch nett wäre, wie auch in BC sollte es wieder Nebenfraktionen geben desen Ruf man sich nicht durch Ini sonder nur durch Dailys, Questreihen oder Items (z. B. Netherschwingen Ei zu Ruf farmen des Netherdrachen) erarbeiten kann. Weil auch das Ruf farmen momentan is sehr einfach da man ja nur inis gehen muss und das macht man eh wenn man gutes Equip will.


----------



## Cestral (26. November 2008)

Ich finde das Addon einfach genial.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad passt, für jeden ist was dabei.

Wenn natürlich einige Leute durch den Inhalt hetzen müssen ist das den Ihr Problem.


----------



## MikkeyDee (26. November 2008)

Viel zu einfach und lächerlich finde ich übertrieben. OK, die ersten Instanzen wie Burg Utgarde, Azjol Nerub usw. waren wirklich einfach. Dennoch ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad langsam und angemessen gestiegen. Momentan spielen wir wegen den Emblemen und Ruf nur noch Heroisch und da finde ich einige Instanzen doch noch sehr fordernd. Klare Antwort: Angemessen!


----------



## Ciquo (26. November 2008)

Also ich halte sie definitiv für zu einfach. Ich habe keine änderung des schwierigkeitsgrades zwischen den bc instanzen nach dem patch und den neuen inis feststellen können.
cc wird so gut wie nie gebraucht. der tank pullt alles zusammen und es wird weggebombt. wo bleiben die ini runs wo ich als jäger ein mob in die eisfalle ziehe, einen auf den tank schiesse und einen dritten durch die gegend kite? ich hoffe doch stark dass sich das auf hero ändert.

ich trage zwar noch t6 und marken aber der großteil meiner ausrüstung entspricht dem was man durch questen und 5er inis in northend bekommt, also die durchschnittsausrüstung. wie soll das denn werden wenn wir mal ein paar sachen aus nax und co haben. machen wir dann die 5er inis solo?

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Hexold (26. November 2008)

weder zu scjwer, noch zu leicht, abgesehen von uk, wo man den trash auch zu 2. schafft


----------



## Aspart (26. November 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Die normal-Inis sind von der Schwierigkeit her ein Witz, wir sind eigendlich alle Inis ca. 3 Lvl früher als empfolen angegangen und haben trotzdem alle Trash-Gruppen weggebombt...
> 
> Allerdings muss ich sagen das die Bosse mit viel Liebe gestaltet sind. Die vielen Abwechslungsreichen Phasen die einige Bosse haben sind für 5er Gruppen wirklich grossartig! Vor allem der Endboss in Ahn'Karhet macht enorm viel Laune.
> 
> ...



Darf ich mal fragen welchen Equip stand du hattest beim Start von Wotlk?


----------



## Grimey (26. November 2008)

Hexold schrieb:


> weder zu scjwer, noch zu leicht, abgesehen von uk, wo man den trash auch zu 2. schafft




Heroics sind mal wieder alle nen Witz, Stichwort "Marken farmen"...

25 er:

Naxx lol
Sartharion lol ( mit 3 adds ok)
Malygos lol bis naja ist ja nur anfangscontent...

LG


----------



## vendar (26. November 2008)

also, habe nach gut 20-25 runs (als Heiler) durch die ersten drei inzen festgestellt dass folge umstände, das ganze schwer machen 

 - zu wenig dmg, es wird teilweise bei den bosskämpfen sehr knapp, wenn es zu lange dauert und die bosse zu oft in bestimmte phasen gehen wo das mana noch schneller schrumpft, ich will den spielern selber keinen vorwurf machen, aber oft sind todesritter das loch im recount 

 - in letzter zweit, ist es schon öfter vorgekommen, dass die gruppe aus 3 melee besteht was enorm an die mana reserven geht, richtig hart war letztens nexus mit 3 krieger und einem schurken und lv mäßig waren die gut dabei, hat funktioniert, war aber knöchelhart 

das alles aufgezählte ist keine kritik, sondern eine feststellung, ist meistens weit unterhaltsamer, als einfach nur blühendes leben am tank ticken zu lassen  ....


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. November 2008)

ich bin grade mal 71 war schon Nexus und muss sagen vollkommen zu easy okay der letzte boss kampf ist ne bissen schwer weil man immer im kreis laufen muss , da hat es mich schon das lebn gekosete aber sonst ist ne schöne INI aber der schwieriggrad ist lächerlich werde mal am WE nach Burg Utgrade gehen ^^


----------



## Tramadol (26. November 2008)

Mit ner anständigen Gruppe rusht man durch jede Instanz im lvl bereich einfach so durch, kann als heiler zum teil fast den ganzen kampf mit dmg machen weil ich nichts zu tun habe. Klar muss das auch für frischeinsteiger angepasst sein, aber ein bisschen mehr hätte ich mir schon erwartet...

Wobei die Designs ganz gelungen sind (zb Drak'tharon endboss mit den Zombies) wirklich nette idee und hat spaß gemacht den in der gegend rumzuspotten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (26. November 2008)

Mal angenommen man hält sich an die Level-Vorraussetzungen..sprich 5 70er in den Nexus schickt.. finde ich es sehr angemessen.. Dass eine Gruppe von 5  74ern da durchrusht, dürfte ja keine große Überraschung sein..
Alles in Allem.. Weder zu leicht noch zu schwer

MfG


----------



## Hassritter (26. November 2008)

naja also ich find schon dass es ganz gut gemacht wurde
die meisten bosse und trash sind an sich ganz leicht zu legen nur bei ein paar muss man schon ein paar min. vorher überlegen und sich ne geeignete taktik überlegen 

im großen und ganzen bin ich recht zufrieden und kann mich bis auf ein paar bugs ned beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0b3x (26. November 2008)

Bin jetzt "erst" lvl 77 mit meinem retri und hab auch schon ne woche nichmehr gedaddelt... ich finde aber das die 5er inzen einwenig zu einfach sind aber trotzdem ne menge fun machen
Habe die inzen trotzdem mehr oder weniger durchgerusht obwohl ich noch zu low war, die grp selber hatte +/- 1lvl unterschied zu mir und alle random

Burg Utgarde und Nexus mit 70 ohne probs clear...
Azjol Nerub mit lvl 71 clear [Stufe 72-74] firsttry 0wipes
Altes Königreich mit lvl 71 clear [Stufe 73-75] firsttry 2wipes
Violette festung mit lvl 75 clear [Stufe 75-77] firsttry 0wipes
Gun Drak mit lvl 75 clear [Stufe 76-78] firsttry 0wipes

Werde Wochenende mal wieder weiterdaddeln und mal schaun was der 80er Bereich + Hero-inzen so drauf hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondroval (26. November 2008)

Bis jetzt fand ich es fast zu einfach. Das schönste Beispie war Anub'arak.. getötet von einen Protpala und einem Holy.. war schon peinich.. aber naja, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden, nicht wahr?


----------



## Amentol (26. November 2008)

Also ich bin der Meinung die Instanzen sind super! Wunderschön gestaltet und auch nicht zu einfach. Ich habe den Raid content zwar noch nicht gesehen aber ich bin der Meinung das man Ensidia (oder wie auch immer dieser Name geschrieben wird) nicht als Messlatte benutzt werden sollte. Für die ist ja Karazahn u.ä. auch wie für uns der Flammenschlund bzw. die Todesmienen. Außerdem hoffe ich mich schon unglaublich auf Naxxramas, habe damals noch nicht WoW gespielt aber jetzt komm ich Kel'thuzad (Scheiß Name immer so kompliziert zu schreiben). Naja haut rein nech.


----------



## Mxsin (27. November 2008)

ich finde die neuen ini leichter was aber eher daran liegt das die ausrüstung vieler mit beginn von wotlk besser ist als bei beginn bc ^^ relativ natürlich


----------



## Cold Play (27. November 2008)

also einige instanzen sind mit der falschen besetzung ganz schön knackig^^ finde ich aber gut!


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. November 2008)

Was ihr immer mit euren Equip habt ....ich hab 2 teile Karaequip und der rest is Questbelohnung Northend und ich langweile mich trotzdem und finds total einfach...ja klar vlt sollte ich meine Aktionsleisten bis auf 2Buttons (schießen/angreifen) ausräumen damits vlt ein wenig schwerer wird oder ist mein Karaequip wirklich so IMBA das die beiden Teile jetzt dafür sorgen das ich glichlvl Elitequestmobs soloumhau und in Instanzen einfach nur gelangweilt rumrenn und alles firsttry umhau obwohl meine Mitspieler meist nicht besser als ich bekleidet sind?
HAHAHAHAHA WOTLK ISN WITZ Altersfreigabe Sonderschule....


----------



## Fr4gL1Ke (27. November 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, erst beschweren sich die whiner über zu schwere Instanzen in BC und jetz heulen hier wieder einige rum die LK Instanzen seien zu einfach.   
Könnt ihr euch auch mal entscheiden?^^

Ich finde die Instanzen absolut angemessen. Einige Heroische 5er Instanzen sind schon eine Herausforderung. Und 10er Naxx ist selbst mit T6 keine "rush" Instanz da die ManaProbleme der Heiler gegen Ende des Fights doch bemerkbar werden.

Nehmts einfach locker und spielt WoW so wie es ist. 
Habt ihr denn alle Lust 3Std. an einem Heroic Boss zu whipen? Ich denke nicht, oder? Also.

Gruss Infinit


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (27. November 2008)

hab bis jetzt nur die normalen gespielt - und finde sie, vom schwierigkeitsgrad her (mobgruppen, bossfähigkeiten) vergleichbar mit bc. aber als heiler muss ich sagen, was ich in den letzten 78-80er heilen musste ging auf keine kuhhaut. da waren die heros in bc ein spaziergang. die tanks gingen runter wie stoffies


----------



## Mimmy (27. November 2008)

Nunja, für "Endequipte" raiderfahrene Spieler aus BC sind die Normalen Inis viel zu leicht. Gleich zum Start haben wir Burg Utgarde, Nexus und Azjol-Nerub so durchgezogen. Die Instanzen sind optisch sehr nett gestaltet, aber nicht wirklich schwer. Reingehen - full dmg und gut.
Allerdings könnte es für "Neulinge" mit grün-blauem Equip schon etwas knackiger werden. Dann wäre das ok so. Heros werde ich erst am Wochenende antesten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollen aber durchaus etwas anspruchsvoller sein - mal sehen!


----------



## MannyB (27. November 2008)

Also ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen, wobei ich noch keine im Hero Modus gespielt habe. Man sollte wirklich berücksichtigen, dass Blizz jedem ermöglichen  möchte die Inzen zu spielen. Nich nur ein paar Highend Gilden.

Ciao,

Clawfist


----------



## Miracolos (27. November 2008)

ich kanns leider nur bis Gun'drak sagen aber dass die inzen noch alle ziemlich anspruchslos sind( bis 80) liegt auch einfach daran dass diese inzen für neu-70er nicht episch aufgepumpte raidler ausgelegt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die frage sollte lieber sein, ist die inze schwer wenn ich jeden in der gruppe kenne der ne ahnung hat und weiss was er tut(+ts), oder ob diese inzen rnd-grp tauglich sind.... 
da sind WELTEN dazwischen! 
den content den ich bis jetzt erlebt hab ist zwar sehr schön gestaltet (nexus=>augenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber schon sehr niveaulos selbst für die oben erwähnte situation, meiner meinung . heil-technisch hab ich da einfach noch 0 respekt ^^


----------



## Dradka (27. November 2008)

Wunderschöner instancenstyle aber ich schwanke zwischen "gähn" und "war aoc wirklich so schlecht?"


----------



## Syane (28. November 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> Wunderschöner instancenstyle aber ich schwanke zwischen "gähn" und "war aoc wirklich so schlecht?"



Hammer :> 

Das was ich gesehen habe war wirklich zu leicht... sogar die Heroics zum Teil.


----------



## Arithil (28. November 2008)

mit meiner gilde hatten wir am montag nach release den content clear ...also im allgemeinen ZU leicht. selbst malygos ist ein kinderspiel wenn man weiß wie die phasen ablaufen. das einzigste was noch spaß macht und eine herausforderung ist, ist sathrion mit den 3 zusätzlichen drachen. so hätt ich mir einen guten encounter vorgesatält und nicht mit der möglichkeit ob man sie mit machen kann oder nicht. ich hoffe blizzard wird mit ulduar den schwierigskeitgrad wieder anheben! ähm eines noch ich find es eigentlich schade das der content so frei gemacht wird das jeder alle bosse legen kann den genau das war das reizbare einer guten raidgilde: das man eben unglaubliche bosse sieht zu den andere nie hinkommen werden.

MfG. Arithil


----------



## Biggus (30. November 2008)

am ocolus endboss sind schon einige meiner tastaturen rein zufällig kaputtgegangen :>
drecks boss -.-

Ich find den schwierigkeitsgrad sehr gut
Naxx 10 ist recht einfach
Naxx 25 bis Thaddius auch
Sartharion mit Adds am leben macht den kampf sehr kniffelig
und Malygos ist ziemlich heftig aber nicht unfair ( wenn jeder im raid das prinzip verstanden hat einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Somit sehen, wie geplant auch endlich Casuals Naxx und die "Normalo-Raider" sind bis zum Content-Patch beschäftigt...
Und dann wird man ja sehen wie schwer Wotlk dann wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (3. Dezember 2008)

die zeit die man am trash braucht: gut   - ich erinnere mich nur mit grauen an schattenlabby wo man stundenlang trash killen musste für nix...
die zeit die man am boss brauch: schlecht  -  sehr schöne fights die zu schnell rum sind als das man sie genießen kann
der schaden den der boss eigentlich macht: gut  -  wenn der heiler pennt ist man ab und an schneller tot als man zusehn kann, also angemessen.

alles was ich wirklich ändern würde wäre den sehr schön gestalteten Bossen einfach ein Paar HP draufzupacken (und evtl auch ihre phasen je nach boss etwas öfter wiederhohlern) und dann muss man sich auch an die Taktiken halten und Rumm is mit "Dmg und go", weil sonst irgendwann der heiler oom geht ^^

ich rede jetzt nur von den nonheros

so far noregas


----------



## quilosa (4. Dezember 2008)

da ich mir zeit nehme, noch 79 bin und erst 4 verschiedene instanzen besucht habe ist mein fazit bisher: überraschend nett designed und ebenso einfach wenn man in der scherbenwelt ein paar nette items abbekommen hat. und genau das bringt mich beim durchlesen der antworten teilweise zum schmunzeln weil noch vor 3 wochen die heulerei nicht enden wollte, dass ja das ganze "schwer erarbeitete" equip spätestens am 14.11. nichts mehr wert sein sollte....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
nemica


----------

